# Traveling to other Schengen or EU countries with an Italian Residence Permit and Passport with Covid Restrictions.



## Higgy (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello,

It is my understanding that if you hold a valid residence permit in a Schengen zone country, such as Italy, Portugal, Greece etc., that you are ordinarily allowed to visit other Schengen countries up to 90 days in any 180 day period, so long as you carry a valid passport from your home country and valid residence permit. 

I was wondering however, what would happen in a hypothetical situation. During covid restrictions. For instance,

If you have an Italian residence permit and a United States passport, and you are actually living in Italy with an Italian address, and you would like to visit France.

But France decides to not accept visitors from the United States due to covid restrictions, but continues to allow visitors who hold residence permits in Italy. 

Would you only be turned away if you were arriving in France from the United States and or currently residing there. Or would you be allowed to visit on the basis of having both valid travel documents, and having arrived from Italy / residing in Italy.

Thank you!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Usually the rule is something like have you been in the US during the last fourteen days? If not then you're okay. It's not your passport that matters.

Also you're likely flying or driving. Normally there are no routine checks on flights between Italy and France. Same thing with the land borders which don't have check points anymore


----------



## Higgy (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you very much!


----------

